# Shimano Hubs



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm close to getting wheels built. I'm considering comparable rims and spokes on both sets that I'm considering. 

I'm trying to decide if I should go with a set for about $730 with White Industry hubs or go with a set built with Shimano Ultegra hubs for about $500. The set with Ultegra hubs will be heaviers wheels (by about 250 grams), but they are also cheaper.

I weigh about 235 and will go 28 spokes front, 32 rear on either set.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think your first consideration is a question you need to answer - do you want the loose ball bearings of the Ultegra hubs or the sealed bearings of the White. Shimano's Dura Ace hubs are really the ones that compare with White - both have titanium cassette carriers.

As the two sets that you're considering are far apart in weight and price, you need to decide if you want to save money in lieu of lightness.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> I think your first consideration is a question you need to answer - do you want the loose ball bearings of the Ultegra hubs or the sealed bearings of the White. Shimano's Dura Ace hubs are really the ones that compare with White - both have titanium cassette carriers.
> 
> As the two sets that you're considering are far apart in weight and price, you need to decide if you want to save money in lieu of lightness.


I agree with Mike T's response. They are really two different style/type of bearings. I have a set of Dura Ace c24s and haven't had any issues with them. Keep in mind that the Shimano hubs run relatively "quiet" compared with wheels with sealed bearings.....if that is an important factor for you.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

White Industries and Shimano make great hubs that will last a long time. I'm slightly lighter than you but not by much. If I weighed 175, I'd be concerned about hub weight. At my size, it's about durability. Both hubsets you mentioned are very durable.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

The cool thing about White Industries hubs is that you can replace their sealed bearings when they wear out. They look sweet, too. Skewers can be an added expense, unless you use your old ones. I own a pair laced to tubulars as my lightest set. 

Also own Dura Ace 7850-SL clinchers with about 2k miles. Best wheelset I've ever owned. Strong like bull. Seen these on the Bay and at Pro Bike Kit for less than $800.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Might want to check your math. I doubt the weight difference is 250 grams or even close. Maybe you're right but it's worth double checking because it's pretty hard to believe.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*Same thought*



Jay Strongbow said:


> Might want to check your math. I doubt the weight difference is 250 grams or even close. Maybe you're right but it's worth double checking because it's pretty hard to believe.


I had the same thought initially when I saw 250g. I have both hubs on cx wheels. Ultegras laced to velocity deep v clincher rims. WI's laced to velocity escape tubular rims. The clincher set gets its weight from rim mostly.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Ultegra 6700 hubs are not available in a 28 hole front hub, so with Ultegra hubs you will have to go with 32f/32r spokes.

What spokes and rims are you considering for the wheels? You may also want to consider Shimano 105 hubs if cost is a concern as they are similar to Ultegra hubs.

About hub weights, a White Industries H2/H3 hubset weighs about 345 grams, and an Ultegra hubset weighs about 500 grams, so the difference is about 150 grams.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

November wheels has a nice aluminum clincher wheelset with Novatech hubs available in a 28/32 build at 1520g for $485. They come with Stan's stems and rim tape. You could find something lighter, but that is a sturdy wheelset at a decent weight for that many spokes.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

If you're looking at Ultegra hubs look at 105 hubs too. The weight gain is minimal and cost savings are large. I built up a set of wheels with 32 hole Mavic Open Pro rims, 105 hubs and DT Swiss Competition spokes. Hardly lightweight but they eat up training miles like nobody's business and are actually a little nicer-riding (same tires, pressure, and bike) than a set of Ksyrium Elites...


----------



## denali20320 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just picked up a cross bike with an older wheelset that has Tiagra hubs...the front hub is a little rough, are these hubs easy to rebuild on your own or better to have them serviced?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

denali20320 said:


> Just picked up a cross bike with an older wheelset that has Tiagra hubs...the front hub is a little rough, are these hubs easy to rebuild on your own or better to have them serviced?


Those hubs are easy to service. You probably need 13mm and 14mm cone wrenches for the front hub. techdocs.shimano.com will have the information on what bearing sizes are used on the front hub, or you can open it up and measure/count the bearings for yourself. It should be easy to get replacement cones for those hubs, if necessary.


----------



## denali20320 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I want to get it rolling smoothly looking to clean it up and re-sell it. I appreciate the info, sounds like a good project as I have never overhauled bearings before.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

denali20320 said:


> Thanks! I want to get it rolling smoothly looking to clean it up and re-sell it. I appreciate the info, sounds like a good project as I have never overhauled bearings before.


Park Tools' site has lots of great info. Highly recommended.

AFA rebuilding the hubs, its not hard. Make sure you only loosen one side of the axle. 

If it were me choosing hubs in the OP I'd probably stick with Shimano hubs. I like the re-build-ability of the loose balls. ...and lest you think I'm joking, I regularly train on wheels build in the mid-80s with a 600 front hub and an Ultegra rear. (rear had a freewheel hub in it that I had to replace to go 10sp) 

M


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I much prefer Shimano hubs. They're better sealed than anything else, with at least double labyrinth seals. They can be pulled apart and rebuilt with a couple of wrenches and some grease, without having to find and buy new bearings. The ratchet body is a better design that doesn't put bending forces on the axle, is better sealed and more reliable. Finally, the hub shells are forged, or at least cold worked, much stronger than the boutique makers' CNC stuff. Flanges breaking and spokes pulling out of Shimano hubs is almost unheard of, while it's common with the boutique brands.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I agree with Mike T's response. They are really two different style/type of bearings. I have a set of Dura Ace c24s and haven't had any issues with them. Keep in mind that the Shimano hubs run relatively "quiet" compared with wheels with sealed bearings.....if that is an important factor for you.


I agree, the Ultegra 6700 hubs are very very quiet.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I spent some time with a friend and shop owner/mechanic a while back looking through Shimano tech documents trying to find differences between Ultegra and 105 hubs. I think there was one part that was different, and it was a washer or locknut or something. And of course the finish is different. And the Ultegra hubs were about 5 grams lighter.

I like my Ultegra (and other Shimano) hubs a lot. Easy to rebuild, but hardly ever need it anyways. Next time, though, I'm going with 105.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

mattotoole said:


> The ratchet body is a better design that doesn't put bending forces on the axle, is better sealed and more reliable.


I like shimano hubs too, but the bending force and sealing on cartridge bearing hubs really isnt an issue.

Shimanos real strong points are their great geometry, and just dirt cheap price. 

Tiagra hubs are almost identical to ultegra hubs too. Lots of shared parts. After polishing a set of tiagra cones, I believe the cones are machined to the same spec as well.. they're just not finish polished (also after polishing them, Im sure it made no difference). Those things are overlooked gems at 50 bucks a set.

They all seem to use low grade bearings until you hit DA level, but DA quality bearings are very inexpensive if you feel the need to upgrade.

If shimano added 20-28h drilling on their whole lineup, I bet we'd have tons of people on those hubs.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

TomH said:


> DA level......If shimano added 20-28h drilling on their whole lineup, I bet we'd have tons of people on those hubs.


Yeah I have DA hubs (32/32) on my winter wheels and I love using them as they're so smooth, quiet and good looking. If they did a 24/28h set they would be my choice for summer wheels with a nice 400g rim and Rev or Lazer spokes.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

m_s said:


> I spent some time with a friend and shop owner/mechanic a while back looking through Shimano tech documents trying to find differences between Ultegra and 105 hubs. I think there was one part that was different, and it was a washer or locknut or something. And of course the finish is different. And the Ultegra hubs were about 5 grams lighter.


The hubshell is different too. The Ultegra hubshell is finished nicer and has a beveled flange edge vs a sharp edge of the 105 hub. The 105 5700 rear hub left flange is a couple of mm closer to the center than the Ultegra left flange.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

if you are all about looks, than go white industries. If your indifferent to looks and would rather save money, go with ultegra. Both are great. in my opinion, the white industries hubs look stunning and I'm sure they will retain resale value nicely down the road should you wish to sell.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually ended up going with black 105 hubs, paired with red Kinlin 270 rims, black spokes. They should be here Friday


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

Good choice.

I made the same hub choice, 105 instead of Ultegra because of the availability of black in 105. Built with black DT Comp spokes and black Velocity A23 rims. Awesome wheels so far.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I know you made your decision, but just for giggles. 

I have a set of OP laced to some Ultegra 600 hubs that I bought used in 1995 or so. The OPs are the second set of rims I've built on these hubs. Loose ball bearing hubs are easy to service. They aren't the lightest hubs, but they eat up training miles. I even raced on them a bit when I was in graduate school and couldn't afford to replace the first generation Mavics that kept breaking spokes (though in defense of the Mavics they stayed true even with one broken spoke).


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

valleycyclist said:


> The hubshell is different too. The Ultegra hubshell is finished nicer and has a beveled flange edge vs a sharp edge of the 105 hub. The 105 5700 rear hub left flange is a couple of mm closer to the center than the Ultegra left flange.


Ah, ok. Still not worth the cost difference (to me) in the future.

Tiagra hubs are pretty good too if you don't mind the weight.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It stinks that you can't get 28 hole DA hubs anymore. I remember that you could get 7400 series front hubs in 24, 28, 32, & 36, and 24, & 28 hole factory slotted front hubs. You could also get 28 hole rear hubs.
My road race front wheel is a 28 hole 2X old DA hub, built with a GL330. I've also have a slotted 28 hole, radial bladed front with a Ambroiso Nemesis, that I use for TT's, when the wind is over 20 mph. 
My rear pit wheel is an old 36 hole 3X DA wheel with a Wolber Aubisque.

I guess they figure that if anyone wants a wheel with less than 32 holes, they'll get a "factory wheel", instead of a hand built wheel.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I decided to save the $$ and go with the heavier Shimano 105 hubs. Here is a picture of my bike with the wheels Valley Cyclist built for me.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Those will last forever and roll as smooth as anything out there, good choice!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks nice!

I got wheels with both WI hubs and various Shimano hubs . Both are very very smooth, WI do spin a tad better in the end but only by so much.

WI are obnoxiously loud, I hated that when i first got them. I love the subdued clicks of any Shimano hubs.


----------



## bladeon (Dec 17, 2011)

i have shimano hubs... +


----------

